
How the Channel Tunnel Changed Europe Forever - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/channel-tunnel-anniversary/index.html
======
abcdef123xyz
This reads like an advert for Eurostar. And it is absolutely not true that
traveling London-Paris or anywhere else in Europe is now the norm, most people
still fly.

~~~
Symbiote
[https://papers.tinbergen.nl/09051.pdf](https://papers.tinbergen.nl/09051.pdf)
shows that Eurostar had 68% of passengers from London to Paris in 2003.

